# Cannot Open Any Documents in Word 2007



## WisdomHound (Oct 19, 2008)

I am running MS Office 2007 on Vista and have had no problems until a couple of weeks ago. 

The problem occurs in Word 2007 only. When I try to open a document by double-clicking on it, Word will open, but the file will not. Only if I try opening the file by going through Word -->Open-->xyz.doc(x) will the file actually open in Word. This happens regardless of the kind of Word document I am trying to open.

I have verified that Word is the default program set up to open all .doc & .docx files. I have even reinstalled Office 2007 but am still having the same issue. All other Office 2007 programs & files work fine.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

jason


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had similar problems. It happens intermittently and the workaround is obvious though a bit of a hassel, but i have not been able to pin down the problem. If i figure it out i'll post the solution.


----------



## peter.mutungi (Oct 21, 2008)

hello!
on the microsoft widows site there is a range of file coneverters and other useful additions to Office 2007. you just might find what you need over there.


----------



## mlee56 (May 10, 2008)

my problem is that when i go to my desk top to open a file it comes up with this box that says open through xyz,,,, or what ever so when i try to open through microsoft word it says unable to open xyz,,, no program is registered to open this file what can i do to correct this mess? please give answer at my email address [email protected] as it is hard sometimes for me to get here.
thanks
mike


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2008)

WisdomHound said:


> I am running MS Office 2007 on Vista and have had no problems until a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The problem occurs in Word 2007 only. When I try to open a document by double-clicking on it, Word will open, but the file will not. Only if I try opening the file by going through Word -->Open-->xyz.doc(x) will the file actually open in Word. This happens regardless of the kind of Word document I am trying to open.
> 
> ...


I solved a similar problem, only it was my xyz.xlsx files that would not open by double-clicking on it. I opend config to my Norman virus control, and disabeled the realtime search in files on network stations. Then my problem was gone.


----------

